# Who ties there own flies or wants to?



## popfly (Oct 22, 2007)

I haven't tied flies in years. I have fur, feathers, synthetic material, chenille, vises, bobbins, whip ties, a hair flare, scissors, hooks, eyes, and thread FREE to anyone who will use it. I live in Milton and work in Pensacola. Willing to meet you in either town. Let me know if interested.
~ Popfly


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You gonna make someone real happy! Good on you mate.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My son has taken some tying lessons and really wants to start tying his own flies.
I would love to get him started with this, I'll take it if you can wait till Saturday.
Be very much appreciated by my boy and I.

PM Inbound


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Met up with Popfly today and picked up this bag of materials.

Very nice to meet you, and thanks again.
My son Nate got home tonight and was very excited when he opened the bag and took inventory.
You'd thought it was Christmas morning and he got exactly what he'd been dreaming of.
He is tying a San Juan Worm right now.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I started tying wihe I was 21 or so Pop started me flyfishing when I was 12. Enjoyed flyfishing for a long time. He will do Well Congradts


----------

